# inspiron 530 mit 300 w netzteil ati 4890 graka geht das?



## Maddin1392 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi community 

 bin neu hier, ist mein erster beitrag, ich hoffe ich mache alles richtig 

 Ich habe einen Dell Inspiron 530 Desktoprechner. Graka ist aktuell die ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT mit 256 MB.
 Die Graka ist aber schon etwas veraltet und mittlerweile ungeeignet für die neuesten spiele. deshalb möchte ich mir die Radeon 4890 1GB von ATI kaufen.
 Problem: Ich weiß nicht ob mein 300 W Netzteil die neue graka mit genügend strom (190W) versorgen kann. Man braucht auch noch einen extra stromanschluss von graka zu netzteil, weil der normale PCIe steckplatz nicht genügend strom liefert, laut pcgames test braucht man 2 6pin anschlüsse gibt es diese anschlüsse überhaupt im netzteil? 
 Habe bereits diesen thread gelesen, bin aber nicht wirklich schlau draus geworden: 
 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Hilfe-zu-Hardware-Problemen/Netzteiltausch-einfach-7675845_1.html
 Da steht was von sonderanfertigung von dell, was evtl. zu problemen mit einem neuen netzteil führen könnte. 
 Hier noch mein PCinenleben wenns was hilft
 http://www9.picfront.org/picture/wR4p0UAc3f/img/PC.JPG
 Aufm Netzteil steht folgendes:
 Model ATX 0300P5WB Rev.: X3
 Input 100-127V 8A, 200-240V 4A
 Output +12V 18A / -12V 0,8A
 und noch en bisschen mehr

 biite helft mir


----------



## usopia (2. Oktober 2009)

18 Ampere auf der 12V-Leitung, das könnte knapp werden. Da wird dir nichts übrig bleiben, als das auszutesten.

      Außerdem benötigst du für die beiden erforderlichen PCIe-Adapter 4 freie NT-Stecker. Ist also die Frage, ob du die noch frei hast und ob die Adapter mit der Grafikkarte mitgeliefert werden, meistens ist nur einer dabei.
       Hier noch ein Link, wo du dich noch etwas informieren kannst und wo auch Abbildungen der Adapter und Belegungen
      zu sehen sind:
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX-Format 

        Falls es nicht reicht (PC stürzt ab etc.) und du doch ein neues NT kaufen möchtest, solltest du vorher auf jeden Fall sicherstellen, daß dein jetziges NT in Standardbelegung verdrahtet ist. Dazu mußt du den 20- oder 24-poligen Mainboard-Hauptstecker abziehen und die Pinbelegung (also die Farben der einzelnen Leitungen) überprüfen, ich füge hier mal ein Bild ein, wie das aussehen sollte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



        Achte dabei mal besonders auf den Pin 14 (grün), ich habe schon Dell-NTs gesehen, wo die Belegung dort abgewichen ist, in dem Fall kannst du es dann vergessen mit neuem Netzteil in Verbindung mit deinem jetzigen Mainboard.


----------



## Maddin1392 (2. Oktober 2009)

Also Danke erstmal für die detaillierte und schnelle Rückmeldung.
 Es sind keine freien Stecker mehr übrig außer ein Stecker für ein zweites Laufwerk. Das heißt dann wohl dass ich en neues Netzteil brauche.

 Hab das mit dem großen Stecker auf dem Mainboard nachgeguckt und es gibt da einige Abweichungen.
 1. Ich habe einen 24 Pin Stecker.
 2. In Feld 16 gehen 2 schwarze anstatt 1 schwarzes Kabel rein.
 3. In Feld 11 geht zusätzlich zu dem orange Kabel noch ein braunes Kabel rein.
 4. In Feld 20 geht zusätzlich zum roten Kabel noch ein rosa Kabel rein.
 5. Ein gelbes, ein oranges, ein rotes und ein schwarzes Kabel sind noch in den Feldern wenn man von Feld 10 und 20 2 Felder dazu fügt.

 Feld 14 mit dem grünen Kabel ist an der beschriebenen Stelle.

 Kann ich mir trotz der Abweichungen irgendein Netzteil das passt kaufen?


----------



## usopia (2. Oktober 2009)

Maddin1392 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir trotz der Abweichungen irgendein Netzteil das passt kaufen?


   Ehrlich gesagt, ich kann es dir nicht 100%ig sagen.   

 Rein vom Gefühl her würde ich vermuten, wenn ich mir die Abweichungen bei den Leitungen so anschaue, daß ein anderes NT funktionieren würde. Auch das mit den 24 Polen ist kein Problem.
 Die speziellen Netzteile von Dell, die ich bisher gesehen habe, hatten eine andere Pinbelegung als du sie beschreibst, deswegen vermute ich, daß die nur zusätzliche Leitungen angeschlossen haben, das NT aber noch ATX-konform ist.
 Wenns aber schief geht könnte es passieren, daß durch das neue NT dein Mainboard beschädigt wird weil die beiden Komponenten halt nicht zueinander passen.

 Um sicher zu gehen empfehle ich dir, mal auf die Seite von Dell zu gehen und eine Nachricht an deren Support zu schicken, in der du dein Anliegen mitteilst. Schreib einfach, daß das alte NT defekt ist, dann mußt nicht großartig die Umstände erklären. Gib die genaue Modellbezeichnung des PCs, das Kaufdatum und wenn möglich auch die Bezeichnung des Mainboards an und frage nach, ob das Netzteil gegen ein Standard-ATX-Netzteil ausgetauscht  werden kann.

 Noch ein Tipp: solltest du dich zum Kauf eines neuen NTs entscheiden, nimm bitte keinen Billigheimer mit "600 Watt" für 30,-€ oder so. Das Netzteil ist ein wichtiges Gerät im PC, es muß deine ganze Hardware  mit Saft versorgt werden, das unterschätzen viele User. Und ein schlechtes Netzteil, was den Geist aufgibt, reißt auch gerne mal andere Komponenten des Rechners mit in den Tod.
 Für 50,-€ bekommst du aber schon ein gutes und stabiles Gerät und wenn du bei der Auswahl noch Hilfe brauchst, meldest dich halt einfach über diesen Thread hier.


----------



## Maddin1392 (2. Oktober 2009)

ok danke nochmal 
 hab dem support jetzt geschrieben mal schaun was rauskommt


----------



## Maddin1392 (9. Oktober 2009)

so nach langem hin und her hab ich endlich ein ergebnis

 der supporter von dell sagt die farben der kabel seien nicht verbindlich und deshalb könne er nicht sagen ob der pc mit einem neuen netzteil läuft. sieht wohl so aus als ob mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt als ein neues netzteil zu kaufen und auszuprobieren. oder fällt jemandem eine bessere lösung ein?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2009)

Maddin1392 schrieb:


> so nach langem hin und her hab ich endlich ein ergebnis
> 
> der supporter von dell sagt die farben der kabel seien nicht verbindlich und deshalb könne er nicht sagen ob der pc mit einem neuen netzteil läuft. sieht wohl so aus als ob mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt als ein neues netzteil zu kaufen und auszuprobieren. oder fällt jemandem eine bessere lösung ein?


 nee, da kann man nur testen und beten, dass es im zweifel nur das board zersemmelt...


----------



## usopia (9. Oktober 2009)

...mein Gefühl sagt mir: das klappt!    

 ---------------------------------------

 ach, und zum Dell-Support: schwache Leistung irgendwie. Wahrscheinlich keine Lust gehabt mal bei einem von der "Technik" nachzufragen.


----------



## Maddin1392 (10. Oktober 2009)

ok vielen dank für die antworten 
 ich werds aber lieber nicht riskieren weil ich nicht das geld für en neues mobo habe
 da warte ich lieber bis ich genug geld zusammen habe für en komplett neuen pc


----------

